# Tiger barb question..



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone have much experience with these??
One of mine has recently become very pale (the stripes are looking abit irredescent) and started hanging round the back of the tank. He was always the leader and bully of the group of 6 and is also the biggest. Ive googled the problem and the only thing that comes back is it might be stress. 
I need to double check as I recently lost a Cory and would like to get a couple more so long as there is no underlying problems. 
I dont know why the cory died (although I did think he looked older then the others when I bought them). Everybody else is swimming round like normal, eating and pooping ok and the water quality is fine.
Could it be stress? and would I be better off taking the barbs back to the LFS and getting some fish better suited to my 60l tank??
thx.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

It could be that another of the Tiger Barbs has become dominant over the rest, possibly due to out-competition rising from factors such as age differences.

Tiger Barbs do turn pale when stressed, however stress in itself is not a cause. The real cause is underlying, and in most cases stress is caused by poor water quality. I'd test your water for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.


----------

